# div in tabellen zellen unten positionieren



## muehl (20. August 2008)

Hallo

ich such eine Lösung, die in allen Browsern läuft. 

Problem: ich habe eine Tabellen Zellen, die valign=top gesetzt ist, da in dieser Zelle Inhalte oben angezeigt werden. Nun möchte ich zusätzlich ein DIV ganz unten in der Zelle positionieren. Dies kriege ich leider nicht hin. Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## Maik (20. August 2008)

Hi,

wenn du anstelle von valign="top" nicht valign="bottom" verwendest (äquivalent wäre das die CSS-Eigenschaft vertical-align), gibt es mit der Formatierungssprache CSS leider keine browserübergreifend funktionierende Möglichkeit, da die Browser die dann erforderliche absolute Positionierung innerhalb eines Tabellengerüstes unterschiedlich interpretieren bzw. nicht zulassen.

Wie es aber grundsätzlich ohne die Tabelle funktioniert, kannst du in meinem Webmaster-FAQ-Artikel CSS Wie richte ich eine Box am unteren Rand der Elternbox aus? nachlesen.

mfg Maik


----------

